# The italian job... (another little roadtrip)



## Miholl (May 27, 2009)

A quick redbull stop on the road to Torin










The Fiat













































































































The Pininfarina










Hand crafted NSX


















It was a personal car of mr Pininfarina, the only one on the world










The Alfa Romeo museum


























































































After that it was 3 hours suicidal driving through city of Milano

In the morning...via Maranello




































Wedding gift for Luca di Montezemolo























































After a Ferrari tour, we went on the country side,where we find in the middle of nowhere a Maserati collection, owned by the Pinini family. Its the biggest in the world













































Via to the deTomaso gallery...closed










The collection of the Stanguellini family.













































The last stop...Lambo

Test drives for reporters...



























The last Countach from the product line









The last Diabolo from product line


























































































A few randoms...

UNO back home...FIAT factory, Torin













































Hondadadada:lol:


















WTF??









Dont worry...Im just checking if the engine is still there...somewhere..,









Thats it...after 1500 km and a loads of fun and exotic cars...back home. We are going on the same trip again next spring, when also Alfa Romeo will have a 100th annivrsary...

Cheers

Miha


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow - great post Miha!

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Some awesome cars and nice buildings. 

Hope you enjoyed yourselves and look forward to next years pictures :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice one.

Stayed in Turin then Drove to Milan too. Driving through Milan was different!!!!

We did more a city break so less cars and more cafe/restaurants... lol :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice pics guys.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

All very interesting :thumb:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

The last Countach from the product line









Saw a red one today in London, it was in stunning condition and the sound WOW

David


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Stayed in Turin then Drove to Milan too. Driving through Milan was different!!!!


Good job you didn't get as far as Napoli. That is true madness!


----------

